# Losing my Mind, Please Help! Driver Rear Tail light not working after disconnect! 06 Audi A3



## koocuz (Mar 3, 2012)

This is the wierdest thing I have encountered. This is also my first Audi and I am not too familiar with the electrical systems. I have a 2006 Audi A3, just dummy indicator lights, no screen in the gauge cluster.

My friend noticed the driver tail light was taking on water, please note everything was working perfect! All lights functional. So I took the light out, sealed all the way around it, and cleaned up the housing. It was disconnected for 2-3 days to let the caulking dry nicely.

I noticed the pooling water slightly seeped through the housing and into the connector so I cleaned it up and shot a very small amount of silicon grease into the connector to stop any corrosion. (silicon grease should be non-conductive anyways)

I admit, I did put the key in with the light removed to see if this car had a dummy "your light is out" indicator which I did not see.

Whelp, I put the light back in and Nothing out of the driver side rear light, no parking, no turn signals, no brake light, all three bulbs, dark.. I am starting to lose it a little, checked the fuses and they seem to be good, pulled the battery connection in hopes of a reset? No luck.

Can someone help me out here? Is there some stupid computer somewhere that has "shut off" this light?

I tested the voltage on the connector with the lights on and I think it was something odd like .7 volts... I tested all bulbs in the housing and they tested good.

The lights on the tailgate and the passenger light is working great.

Thanks I could really use the help here. How could something that should be so simple be such a problem..


----------



## koocuz (Mar 3, 2012)

*Solved!*

As it turns out, the standing water leaked to the connector and corroded it. I cleaned it but apparently not well enough. After using a small screwdriver and pencil eraser the light functions!


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

koocuz said:


> As it turns out, the standing water leaked to the connector and corroded it. I cleaned it but apparently not well enough. After using a small screwdriver and pencil eraser the light functions!


smart thinking on the eraser and screw driver :thumbup:


----------

